
Destroying Cockroaches and a Hackathon Experience - mirceasoaica
https://emsal.me/blog/2
======
omn1
Very innovative idea. Not sure if it's in the article, but did you bring
CockroachDB down? Also, for anybody trying to repeat that experiment, you
should have a look at Jepsen ([https://jepsen.io/analyses/cockroachdb-
beta-20160829](https://jepsen.io/analyses/cockroachdb-beta-20160829))

~~~
az0xff
Definitely going to take a look at that!

Our foundation with respect to distributed systems isn't really formally rigid
(I'm still trying to understand how Raft and Paxos work) and looking at this
will probably help a lot!

~~~
psiclops
I would suggest [https://raft.github.io/](https://raft.github.io/)

That has a nice, interactive visualization along with links to the paper
itself, implementations, and talks about raft.

------
az0xff
Hi everyone! This is my post! (Proof [1])

Feel free to ask me any questions about this.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/emsal1863/status/847905495679516676](https://twitter.com/emsal1863/status/847905495679516676)

~~~
sparky2013
WOW. Also worked on this project. Holy crap em. If anyone has questions about
the bash side of things, hit me.

